# Game 20, Bucks vs Kings, bradley center



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (10-9) vs. Sacramento Kings (7-13).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-bi806v5-183100631.html

Yes, another injury.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Solid game for Monta.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> Solid game for Monta.


It was actually nice that they controlled the game from beginning to end despite a few runs by the Kings.


----------

